# Romanian Dog Rescue



## Rose Gardiner (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi, I’m new to this site and just looking for advice. We sadly lost our gorgeous little 18 year old dog Jess in August and thinking of adopting a Romanian rescue dog. Just wanted to know experiences of other’s who have adopted and if everything with the process went smoothly. There are so many fb pages and Romanian dogs for adoption, I just wonder if they are all above board and would be grateful for any recommendations.


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

Hi
I have a Romanian rescue from amicci dog rescue, love him to bits,he’s the most loyal and protective dog I’ve ever had. You just need to be aware of possible issues of over protectiveness, anxiety, travel sickness and possible reactivity and separation anxiety. These dog have had a very tough start in life, you could get an amazing dog with mostly no issues or one with a few issues but you couldn’t find a more loyal loving dog. There are a lot of rescues look for one that has rescue back up and read what other adopters are saying. The rules on travel have just changed from 20 dogs at a time to 5 so prices may shoot up, look into it a bit before doing it but I don’t regret it one bit, they are amazing dogs. Another rescue I would recommend is evermore dog rescue. Good luck in your search. X


----------



## Rose Gardiner (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi Nicola 

Thanks for your reply. I’ve looked at the Amicci website which is very informative and have liked they’re fb page. A lot of the dog rescuers seem to only have fb pages and no website, I feel happier seeing it all in black and white, so will be keeping my eye out for a possible match. Thankyou once again


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

Hi Rose

Yeah I think it’s to keep costs to a very minimum. No problem, good luck. X


----------



## loztredders (Aug 27, 2014)

Not Romania but we've just adopted a bulgarian recsue dog, 3 weeks ago. She's settling in nicely and is a lovely little dog. She does have a couple of issues which we are working on such as mouthing a little too much when excited but she's still young (10 months} and also barks at other dogs sometimes when on lead but we're working on those things!


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Ahh,bless,no matter where she's come from,all dogs need a good home.


----------

